# Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt



## hollikoelli (14. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich war am letzten Samstag an der Maas bei Asselt angeln. Bin ca. um 16.oo Uhr angekommen und wollte bis zum nächsten Morgen bleiben. Deshalb habe ich mir bei dem Durchfahrt von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang verboten Schild auch nichts gedacht, gefahren bin ich in dieser Zeit ja schließlich nicht. Mein Wagen stand ja nur dort. Das sehen die Niederländischen Behörden scheinbar anders. Die haben von  mir und allen anderen dort je 50,00 Euro abgezockt. Schweinerei!!!!!
Habt Ihr schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?????

Gruß Hollikoelli|evil:|evil:|evil:|evil:|evil:|evil:


----------



## aal-andy (15. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

Verbotsschilder sind nunmal dafür da, dass sie auch beachtet werden. Das ist in jedem Land so, etwas anderes wäre Dir sicherlich auch nicht in Deutschland widerfahren.


----------



## bölck (15. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

moin , habe für zu schnelles fahren , auf dem wasser ( 20 sind erlaubt ) 75 euro bezahlt . und ich wahr nur 10 kmh schneller . die holländer haben einen bußgeldkatalog , der unseren behörden neidisch macht . gruß manni|uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

Vom Prinzip her hat Aal-Andy ja bereits alles gesagt.

Ergänzend dazu stellt sich aber mir persönlich die Frage, ob diese Verbote und Beschränkungen in anderen Ländern immer nur für durchreisende Deutsche gelten, wohingegen hier jeder Narrenfreiheit zu genießen scheint, der kein deutsches Nummernschild hat?


----------



## marca (15. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

Tja,was bleibt einem da übrig?
Sich an die Regeln halten?!
Nie wieder in die Niederlande zu fahren?!
Muss wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Mac Gill (15. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

Ich stelle mir gerade den Gesichtsausdruck einer Politesse vor, der ich im Bereich "Parkverbot 9 - 17 Uhr" voller inbrunst sage, dass ich mein Auto schon vorher dort abgestellt habe....


----------



## Arni (15. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

Hierbei handelt es sich doch um ein Durchfahrtsverbot und nicht um ein Parkverbot! Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Bei einem Parkverbot wäre die Sache für mich klar aber wenn es ein Durchfahrtsverbot ist würde ich mich auch ärgern.

Gruß Arni


----------



## thefish (15. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

Wenn doch aber steht, dass man dort nicht durchfahren darf, ist es doch wohl logisch, dass man da auch nicht stehen darf. Oder?

Oder darfst du in deinem Ort bei ALDI nachts einkaufen, weil du dich vor 20.00 Uhr hast einschließen lassen?

Grüße


----------



## argon08 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

im zweifelsfall durch den rechtsanwallt beraten und prüfen lassen.
die niederlande istz immerhin eu land


----------



## hollikoelli (15. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*



aal-andy schrieb:


> Verbotsschilder sind nunmal dafür da, dass sie auch beachtet werden. Das ist in jedem Land so, etwas anderes wäre Dir sicherlich auch nicht in Deutschland widerfahren.



Schon richtig, aber ich bin ja nicht beim fahren erwischt worden und das verbot bezog sich meiner Ansicht nach auf die DurchFAHRT. Gefahren wäre ich ja erst wieder nach Sonnenaufgang, was ja erlaubt war.

Gruß Hollikoelli


----------



## thefish (15. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*



hollikoelli schrieb:


> Schon richtig, aber ich bin ja nicht beim fahren erwischt worden und das verbot bezog sich meiner Ansicht nach auf die DurchFAHRT. Gefahren wäre ich ja erst wieder nach Sonnenaufgang, was ja erlaubt war.
> 
> Gruß Hollikoelli


 
Wenn doch aber steht, dass man dort nicht durchfahren darf, ist es doch wohl logisch, dass man da auch nicht stehen darf. Oder?

Oder darfst du in deinem Ort bei ALDI nachts einkaufen, weil du dich vor 20.00 Uhr hast einschließen lassen?

Grüße


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*



hollikoelli schrieb:


> Bin ca. um 16.oo Uhr angekommen und wollte bis zum nächsten Morgen bleiben. Deshalb habe ich mir bei dem Durchfahrt von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang verboten Schild auch nichts gedacht


Ist dort vielleicht das Nachtfischen & Campieren verboten?


----------



## Mumpitz (16. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

"Wenn doch aber steht, dass man dort nicht durchfahren darf, ist es doch wohl logisch, dass man da auch nicht stehen darf. Oder?

Oder darfst du in deinem Ort bei ALDI nachts einkaufen, weil du dich vor 20.00 Uhr hast einschließen lassen?

Grüße"

Die Aussage ist an sich unsinnig und auch die herangezogenen Parkvergleiche hinken gewaltig.
Ein passender Vergleich wäre ein zeitlich begrenztes Fahrverbot und Parken in diesem Bereich und das ist in Deutschland zulässig, wenn der Wagen außerhalb der eingeschränkten Zeiten dort abgestellt wurde. Wie es in Holland ist, wäre zu prüfen.
Das Beispiel das mir dazu einfällt, ist eine Straße vorbei an einem Krankenhaus. Zwischen 21.00 und 6.00 Morgens ist dort, außer für Anlieger, die Durchfahrt verboten. Zuvor abgestellte Fahrzeuge dürfen dort trotzdem stehen, sie dürfen nur in der vorgegebenen Zeit nicht durch Motorkraft bewegt werden.

Ich würde einen Widerspruch einlegen, beschreiben, wann der Wagen dort abgestellt wurde und aussagen, dass das KFZ in der eingeschränkten Zeit nicht bewegt wurde. In Deutschland würde das Bußgeldverfahren nach einer Prüfung des Widerspruchs eingestellt werden.

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Elfchen_19 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Ist dort vielleicht das Nachtfischen & Campieren verboten?




Wenn es die Stelle ist, die einige von uns (öfters) besuchen - dann ja - von daher auch die Kontrolle.

Ich habe dort letztes Jahr gegen 5 Uhr morgens bereits 10-12 "Sportskameraden" angetroffen, die ein jeder offenbat schon längere Zeit zwischen 3 und 5 Rütchen "in Betrieb" hatten |krach:#q, deutsche Nummernschilder auf den Autos hatten und sooo komisch sprachen - müssen wohl von weeeeiiiiiit weg  herstammen.

Und als die Polizei und Marechaussee dann gegen 08.00 Uhr Ratz-Fatz mal 'ne Kontrolle machte (sowohl von der Wasserseite mit großem Boot als auch vom Land mit etwa 25 Beamten), hatte niemand, in Worten : NIEMAND, von diesen Herren eine Vergunning, geschweige denn gar nur die kleine Visakte !!!

Insofern kontrolliert die Polizei diesen Abschnitt wahrscheinlich öfter - ich empfehle sich an die auf dem Schild angegebenen Zeiten zu halten, dann klappt's auch mit der Völkerverständigung :m.

LG

Elfchen |wavey:


----------



## melis (16. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> NIEMAND, von diesen Herren eine Vergunning, geschweige denn gar nur die kleine Visakte !!!


Bitte das mal auf verständlich.


----------



## Lachsy (16. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*



melis schrieb:


> Bitte das mal auf verständlich.



Keiner hatte die erforderlichen Papiere zum angeln. 

Verständlich genug ? |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*



hollikoelli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Deshalb habe ich mir bei dem Durchfahrt von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang verboten Schild auch nichts gedacht,
> 
> Gruß Hollikoelli|evil:|evil:|evil:|evil:|evil:|evil:


 

@ hollikoeli,

denken war noch nie verboten. 

Gruß
j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## melis (16. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

Ja.


Danke


----------



## hollikoelli (18. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*



Mumpitz schrieb:


> "Wenn doch aber steht, dass man dort nicht durchfahren darf, ist es doch wohl logisch, dass man da auch nicht stehen darf. Oder?
> 
> Oder darfst du in deinem Ort bei ALDI nachts einkaufen, weil du dich vor 20.00 Uhr hast einschließen lassen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Oliver, 

genau so sehe ich das auch (Das Beispiel mit dem Krankenhaus ist echt gut, hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können, aber wenn die Uniformierten vor einem stehen....). Werde mal versuchen rauszubekommen wie die Rechtslage in den Niederlanden diesbezüglich aussieht, sind ja schließlich auch in der EU. 

Danke für die Antwort

Gruß Hollikoelli


----------



## Der_Monty (18. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> Wenn es die Stelle ist, die einige von uns (öfters) besuchen - dann ja - von daher auch die Kontrolle.


 
Hi, sorry, welche Stelle soll das sein? 
Gut, bin zwar eher in der Woche in Asselt, aber richtig viele Angler (20+) habe ich dort noch nie entdecken können.

Aber klar, dass das einen super Eindruck macht bei unseren Nachbarn, wenn wieder deutsche Schilder dort parken ohne die Papiere parat zu haben. #q Auch wenn man keinen Hilfsscheriff spielen will, aber manchmal möchte ich schon die Nummer anrufen, die mir die Wasserschutzpolizei gegeben hat (habe noch ein paar Aufkleber hier :q ).

Gruß.


----------



## powermike1977 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

das ist lehrgeld!

da war wahrscheinlich nachtpark verbot! gibts in nl häufiger. kannst ja mal bei denen anrufen, oder warten bis ne mahnung der mahnung der mahnungkommt. im prinzipo brauchst du da nix zu zahlen, nur wenn sie dich dann bei einer rouinekontrolle an der grenze anhalten kann es sein, dass sie mit dir zum nächsten ec-automat fahren (kein scherz und sehr wahrscheinlich!).


----------



## soccer worries (18. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

Kann mir einer von euch Helfen wichtig bittte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mac Gill (18. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*



soccer worries schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch Helfen wichtig bittte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




hey alda, dan helf isch disch!

Kauf disch ne Weitwurfrute!!!



Im Ernst -> was soll das, eine Frage in die Signatur zu packen??

Eröffne doch ein eigenes Thema, am besten unter Zubehöhr oder Tipps...

Und am besten die Frage noch etwas besser spezifizieren (Zielfisch, Ködergewichte, etc...)


----------



## soccer worries (18. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

Bin neu hier wie macht man ein eigenes Thema sag mal bitte


----------



## Mac Gill (18. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

Wenn du in ein Unterforum hineingehst gibt es dann oben Links einen Button "Thema eröffnen" - oder so ähnlich.

aber ändere schon mal deine Signatur -> sonst steht in jedem deiner Berichte die Frage...


----------



## hollikoelli (25. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*



aal-andy schrieb:


> Verbotsschilder sind nunmal dafür da, dass sie auch beachtet werden. Das ist in jedem Land so, etwas anderes wäre Dir sicherlich auch nicht in Deutschland widerfahren.



Wollte hierzu nur noch nachtragen das ich bei unserer Polizei nachgefragt habe, in Deutschland hätte man bei dieser Beschilderung parken dürfen, nur das fahren in der angegebenen Zeit ist verboten!!!!

#6#6Gruß Hollikoelli


----------



## Lachsy (25. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*



hollikoelli schrieb:


> Wollte hierzu nur noch nachtragen das ich bei unserer Polizei nachgefragt habe, in Deutschland hätte man bei dieser Beschilderung parken dürfen, nur das fahren in der angegebenen Zeit ist verboten!!!!
> 
> #6#6Gruß Hollikoelli



vieleicht bei der polizei in den Niederlanden nachfragen. Die Deutsche hat damit nix zu tun. Andere Länder andere sitten.
Also nachfragen bringt meist was in dem Land wo es passiert.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## DonCamile (25. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

Bleib doch in Deutschland dann ist alles ok !
Selber schuld  |licht

|muahah:


----------



## Dart (25. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

Schade, das du für eine Kleinigkeit zur Kasse gebeten wirst.
Bedenke aber auch, das gerade an der Maas, holländische Gesetze, über einen langen Zeitraum, mit den Füßen getreten wurden, von nahezu allen Anglern.
Mich wundert es nicht, das es dort zu laufenden und strengen Kontrollen kommt, das du für eine Kleinigkeit nun Bluten musst ist arg, aber das kann man doch auch locker unter gesammelten Erfahrungen abhaken.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## powermike1977 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke an der Maas in Asselt*

moinsen!
also ich habe auch die erfahrung gemacht, dass die lieber erst tickets austeilen bevor sie fragen...was - falls die fragen ausbleiben öfter dazu führt, dass diese tickets dann auch bezahlt werden. wie dem auch sei, du brauchst prinzipiell kein ticket aus den NL bezahlen - wie ich oben schon mal gesagt habe. da wird zwar ein "internationales" inkasso büro eingeschaltet...aber wenn du mal beim ADAC nachfragt kannst du dir bescheinigen lassen, dass du das ticket nicht bezahlen musst. 
sicher wäre nachfragen besser - vor allem weil es wirklich dazu kommen kann, dass die politie (polizei) dich beim einfahren in die NL stoppt - und mit dir zum EC automaten fährt! aber generell würde ich mich mal informieren - in NL -.
schönes we!
mike


----------

